# Frink V Plow for 1979 GMC 7000



## K-TRON (Nov 7, 2011)

Greetings Plow Site,

I am new here, and snow plowing equipment in general.

I finally bought my first truck this summer (I am 22yrs old), a 1979 GMC 7000 (rear wheel drive only). I would like to mount a Frink V plow on my truck, but I do not have any provisional mounts, as this truck was never commissioned as a snow plowing rig. I do not plan on pushing any serious snow with it, nor working it commercially, it is just something I have wanted for a long time.

My truck has a 170hp 4-53T Detroit Diesel with a Jacobs Engine Brake, a Dana Spicer 5 speed direct transmission and a 2 speed Eaton Rear. It has a very low 1st gear, as the truck on the top end is gear-bound to 58mph. The GVWR is 29,080lbs, and weighs 11,900lbs empty. I am just about finished installing new brakes, lines, wheel cylinders and adjusters all around. It has 16,800 miles on it, so it has a whole lot of life left in it.

I have not had my truck on the road yet in the snow. I would presume that I need a good bit of weight to keep it from sliding around, but I am not sure how much weight I need yet. If it helps any, there are 26 leaf springs on the rear axle. Any ideas?

Now onto the big question:

Can a big Frink V Plow be mounted to my truck?
If so, what do I need to look for to make it work?
My truck does not have any belt driven or PTO hydraulic pumps fitted to it.

By the way, does anyone know how much a plow like that would weigh?

Here are some pictures of what I have:
  

Thanks in advance,
Christopher Kouttron


----------



## K-TRON (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is the plow in question, a big old Frink V Plow:

   

Thanks

Chris


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

well um the plows bigger than the truck, i hate to burst your bubble but you truck is a single axle probably open rear and no accommodations for weight on the rear axle ie no stake /dump body. the best you can put on that is a 11' straight blade the v blade you have pictured will probably pick the back end of the truck in the air if you could even get a set of mounts for it. if you do put a plow on that truck look at a bumper to axle type mount you will need to also install a hydraulic pump to control the plow preferably there should be a plug in the transmission on the truck you get get into for the pto. if it were me i would not recommend putting a plow on that truck.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya, that plow is meant for a Road Maintainer/Grader.

...


----------



## K-TRON (Nov 7, 2011)

So what you guys are saying is that I should buy the big old Frink V Plow and then get a Walter Snow Fighter to Accommodate It 

I haven't had the motorhome/box off of the frame yet, but the truck was a toter and had a 5th wheel at one point in time. I cannot remember if the frame is boxed still in the rear where the 5th wheel was.

In terms of adding some weight to help increase traction in the snow, is there any formula to use, or just weigh it down as much as you can?

Chris


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

weight wise it depends on the truck you might be able to put 2 tons on it and be fine or it could take putting the full 9 tons on it


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Unless you plan on opening up a bunch of single lane roads, that plow would be pretty useless. I guess I don't understand what you are trying to do.

I'd love to have the engine to put in something.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

I demand you explain/give more details/post build thread link for this.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

larboc;1342370 said:


> I demand you explain/give more details/post build thread link for this.


WTF is that?


----------



## K-TRON (Nov 7, 2011)

That is Andrew Leamer's (1994?) Chevy Silverado which he pulled the Gas V8 out of to install a 6V53N (~240hp) into. He hung a turbocharger onto the engine since that photo, but hasnt spent alot of time on it as he has the same truck that I do, minus the BOX. He has a pickup bed on it and it really looks sharp.

I am a 2 Cycle Detroit fanatic, so inherently I like to stand out and scream at the same time 
I have a 6V53T in my garage waiting for a B61 Mack or a GMC 950 from the late 50's. It has four turbochargers on it, some custom bypass blowers and intercoolers on it. Stock it made 300hp, but during the rebuild I updated it a bit and now it outputs 330hp, but with the new twin compound turbocharger setup I am expecting about 400hp out of it without even touching the injectors.

About the V Plow, well I think it fits the look of the truck that I want pretty well. I plan to move out to the mountains of Montana after I graduate college and become a licensed architect. There are a lot of narrow roads out there, and plenty of snow, so it would be all the better to have. I guess by that time I will have the money to buy a big old Walter Snow Fighter, but thats a few years down the line. 

n' remember, if u're not screamin' u're only dreamin' 

Chris


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

I assumed it was a 6v53, 6v71 wouldn't have a prayer of fitting. There were videos on youtube of a guy with a 79 f350 that had a 6v53t stuffed in it.
I've always wanted to stuff a detroit in a pickup but it seems like finding a donor motor is about impossible anymore. Have to find a good runner or spend $$$$$$ repairing one, combine that with the scarcity of a 53 series engines around here anymore and I'm stuck with 4-cycles.

Does that truck run yet? I like the sas swap.


----------

